# Squadra Fantacalcio



## Ronaldinho_89 (22 Agosto 2013)

Faccio un fantacalcio a tante persone ( per ora 25, ma diventeremo minimo 40) quota di iscrizione 20 euro.
Questa è la mia squadra fatta col regolamento gazzetta dei 250 milioni.
Che ne pensate?


Abbiati, Amelia, Coppola
De Sciglio, Campagnaro, Spolli, Benatia, Biava, D'Ambrosio, Perico
Hamsik, Strootman, Vidal, Jorginho, Obiang, Kurtic, Bakic, Traorè
Balotelli, Higuain, Muriel, Nico Lopez, Farias, Musacci.

P.s. se c'è qualcuno che vuole partecipare me lo dica, solo 20 euro e se ne possono vincere tanti.


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Agosto 2013)

Le riserve di centrocampo sono agghiaccianti, se in un paio di giornate tra infortuni e squalifiche saltano due titolari sei spacciato


----------



## Jaqen (26 Agosto 2013)

Hai i titolari forti ma non avrei comprato De Sciglio...


----------

